# This is the worstest game ever



## FoxayLadey (Oct 15, 2010)

> Vivisector: Beast Inside is a Ukrainian made first-person shooter game released in CIS in 2005 (in Europe - 2006). Inspired largely by the movie Island of Lost Souls (and the story The Island of Doctor Moreau, which the movie was based on), the game is set on a covert military installation on Soreo Island, where a riot has broken out by renegade geneticist Dr. Morhead's experimental human-animal hybrid soldiers against the corrupt general that ordered their creation. It is the player's job, initially, to help the General suppress the riot and regain control of the hybrid soldiers, but the player eventually switches sides against the General halfway through the game. The game is most infamous for its "vivisection point" feature, which allows the player to rend an enemy's flesh from their body with each shot (though, due to Germany's strict censor laws, this feature was removed for the human NPCs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This game's existence disgusts me and it's like my heart is broken


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 15, 2010)

this is the besterest game
go back to big rigs


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2010)

unfunfunf gory furry deaths

OP really needs to find better things to cry about than this.  "WAAAH DEY IS SHOOTAN FURREEZ"


----------



## Jude (Oct 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> unfunfunf gory furry deaths
> 
> OP really needs to find better things to cry about than this.  "WAAAH DEY IS SHOOTAN FURREEZ"


 
Oh god, my thoughts exactly. haha


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 15, 2010)

HOW DO I GET THIS GAME AND DOES IT HAVE SEX











:V


----------



## The DK (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok you make that game like Fallout 3 and add sex im fucking there


----------



## Riley (Oct 15, 2010)

That's actually a pretty damn impressive bit of technology.  I might have to check this out, see what kinds of crazy things that engine can do.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 15, 2010)

>








Mmhmm.


----------



## Jude (Oct 15, 2010)

You know, after looking at the video, this looks like a game that I might actually enjoy.


----------



## Aegis (Oct 15, 2010)

I could not imagine myself ever playing this.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 15, 2010)

Not going to lie. I actually got this game a few months back solely because I saw it as a mix of furry + Unreal Tournament. Which it basically was.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2010)

With a graphical revamp for 2010-2011 this would be downright cool.  The detail on the wounds is a nice touch.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 15, 2010)

Man, this is, like, every troll's dream!

Whoever made this game is going to get a huge-ass award from Encyclopedia Dramatica.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 15, 2010)

Is Krystal in the game?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is Krystal in the game?



Don't even go there. I would never shoot Krystal... with bullets, that is.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is Krystal in the game?


 
i sure hope so... i want to see her head go boom! >

i dont see the problem, this game looks friggin' awesome!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Don't even go there. I would never shoot Krystal... with bullets, that is.


 
Speak for yourself.  There's a Krystal character skin for UT2004 that can be gibbed and such, and I imagine the Fallout 3 Krystal mod allows for happy fun kill time.



CaptainCool said:


> i dont see the problem, this game looks friggin' awesome!



Shame it's as old as it is.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Shame it's as old as it is.


 
i dont really care about that as long as it is fun^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 15, 2010)

shut up generic furry, thats the best game fucking eva, now Superman 64, along with Big Rigs, worst games ever with Big Rigs being a broken game since the start.

Now excuse me while I find a torrent of that game =3


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks promising.

9/10 would investigate it closer.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Oct 15, 2010)

Demo. Downloading. Now.


----------



## Don (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks pretty cool. Might check out the demo if I have some time spare.

Anyone else notice the irony of the OP bawwing at the fact that you kill pseudo-anthros in this game, and yet they are (presumably) completely fine with the horrible things you can do to humans in thousands of other games?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 15, 2010)

I am _SO _proud to be Ukrainian right now.

Ð¢Ð°Ðº Ð¿Ð¸ÑˆÐ°Ñ”Ñ‚ÑŒÑÑ. :')


----------



## Don (Oct 15, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> I am _SO _proud to be Ukrainian right now.
> 
> Ð¢Ð°Ðº Ð¿Ð¸ÑˆÐ°Ñ”Ñ‚ÑŒÑÑ. :')


 
*Slavic high five*

Polish is close enough :V


----------



## Alstor (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't wait until the OP comes back and says that everyone that posted here is a mean, non-furry troll that should join his/her boycott against the game.

And is it safe to say that we now have an actal anthro game now? Does this mean those, "What if furries were in video games?" will die off now? :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Oct 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I can't wait until the OP comes back and says that everyone that posted here is a mean, non-furry troll that should join his/her boycott against the game.
> 
> And is it safe to say that we now have an actal anthro game now? Does this mean those, "What if furries were in video games?" will die off now? :V


 We have starfox and they still didn't go away.
So no.


----------



## Oovie (Oct 15, 2010)

What is this, the first movie/video game you've seen with blood?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> And is it safe to say that we now have an actal anthro game now? Does this mean those, "What if furries were in video games?" will die off now? :V


 
We should be so lucky.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 15, 2010)

torrenting it now just to fuck with the op
looks pretty awesome


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 15, 2010)

That cheetah guy has, like, half his face blown off. Wow.
And to think Eastern Europe was only good for writing their Rs and Ns backwards, and making shitty cars. I have been proven wrong. I want this game.

Edit: and the third image. Damn. You can just SEE the anguish in that bighorn sheep dude's face. Love it. <3


----------



## Skittle (Oct 15, 2010)

I watched a bit of the first video. The fact when you cut open boxes you can see items inside, shit son. That is awesome. Small little details like that needs to be done more.


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 15, 2010)

the gore mechanics look awesome.  I wonder what PETA would think of this game.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 16, 2010)

Played it a lil and god damn the idea for shooting off parts are good...just now quite feasible. 
Blow off a chuck of their top torso they will still come after you, and this I mean for the HUMANS. The anthros I get as they have cybernetics. Sometimes I abuse to Human AI to do all the killing for me too


----------



## Taralack (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, you made an account on this forum just to post this shit? I'm sure you must be so proud of yourself.

That aside, it looks like a pretty generic shooter that I might actually enjoy. Where do I download? :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 16, 2010)

Play as a furry or shoot some, either way what bliss?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh mah gawd I thought dis was a furry forum!U people r trolls. :V

Fucking lol dude, I wanna kill me some furries. :3


----------



## Ames (Oct 16, 2010)

I've actually played this game a few times at my cousin's place.

It's insanely gory... and strangely satisfying.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 16, 2010)

Game looks awesome. The engine should be used in other games.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 16, 2010)

Riley said:


> That's actually a pretty damn impressive bit of technology.  I might have to check this out, see what kinds of crazy things that engine can do.


 
agreed. the whole way that those crates shot apart kinda intrigued me. (i mean, i can get how they did that but how they implemented it is what i want to know.)


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not sensitive enough to take offence to this game. I will say that those are somewhat fair gore graphics for a PC game from 06.
Also... sounds like heavy.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

The graphics look kinda ugly, other than that, I'm not seeing what the problem is. 

And worstest is not a word unless you're 5.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> The graphics look kinda ugly, other than that, I'm not seeing what the problem is.


 
It's from 2005-2006, it's not gonna have quite the level of polish that you see in more recent titles.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It's from 2005-2006, it's not gonna have quite the level of polish that you see in more recent titles.


 Eh, even there, it's still kinda iffy.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 16, 2010)

FoxayLadey said:


> This game's existence disgusts me and it's like my heart is broken


 I need to take a breather and calm down, I'm laughing


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 16, 2010)

Where can I get this game?! So when I get the ".....Fucking Furries" Feeling, I can blow the fucking face off one


----------



## slydude851 (Oct 16, 2010)

This probably isn't the _worst_ game in the world, seems pretty decent.  Beats some of the other ones in the world today...  Not gonna say any names but we all have some on the "worst games" list.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 16, 2010)

Why don't we have this game in America? I've been dying to see tech that's closer to blowing chunks out of enemies rather than canned "oh my arm's gone now, make it disappear and spurt blood from it". Something akin to what you see in the House of the Dead arcade games. True, I probably won't care about chunks after about an hour, but it does add to the realism and gore factor. Plus it's impressive to see anthro animals in a first-person shooter. This isn't the worst game ever, it's a hidden gem that we need to see more of. If you want worst game ever regarding gore... well I'm sure you'd all chime in with favorites, but I'd again say Manhunt. Now imagine Manhunt against furries. Yeah, maybe that'd be worse than this.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 17, 2010)

Willow said:


> The graphics look kinda ugly, other than that, I'm not seeing what the problem is.
> 
> And worstest is not a word unless you're 5.


 
meh... i've seen worse graphics in a game before. i guess the clincher is wether the gameplay and story are good enough for the player to overlook those flaws.


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 17, 2010)

Little do we know that the OP is actually promoting this game with a very clever marketing technique akin to reverse psychology.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 17, 2010)

I know this game, and it's actually good. I love blowing their face off, and watch them come at me with half of their torso about a mile behind them.

But, the title is misleading, as I can not see the NES version of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde anywhere. Just thinking about it gives my chills...


----------



## Taralack (Oct 17, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Little do we know that the OP is actually promoting this game with a very clever marketing technique akin to reverse psychology.


 
With a name like FoxayLadey I highly doubt that.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 17, 2010)

Needs a 2010 remake for better gore.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 17, 2010)

Mmmm doesn't look like anything a gentleman would be interested in. V_V


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Mmmm doesn't look like anything a gentleman would be interested in. V_V


 
Yeah, but what about you?


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 17, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> With a name like FoxayLadey I highly doubt that.


 
That's why it's _very clever._


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yeah, but what about you?


That's some pretty low hanging fruit there. I am not impressed.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> That's some pretty low hanging fruit there. I am not impressed.


 
Low hanging but still scrumptious and sweet, if only for a moment.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 24, 2010)

If the OP was trying to get people to buy the game, she failed. Pretty much everyone in here seems to have torrented it.

Anyway, it's ok. Horribly glitchy in a lot of places, bullshit parts like the grenade-gorillas being able to target you without line of sight, and their grenades seem to home in on you. And a few parts where the game wears down your health, then spawns some big wave of electric hyenas in front of you, and something instant-death right behind you, which is a terrible way to make a game. Yeah, have tough sections, but make it so the player can escape through skill, not blind luck.

That, and all versions of the game seem to come with a gore-mod, so none of the flesh-stripping fun works too well without massive chunks of flesh flying off and giblets over the shop.

Also, the best way to kill most of the baddies once they stop being actual animals, is to blow their fucking dicks off. The crotch isn't very well armoured on any of them, so a shotgun that excises the entirety of their groin usually does the trick.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 24, 2010)

Smelge said:


> If the OP was trying to get people to buy the game, she failed. Pretty much everyone in here seems to have torrented it.
> 
> Anyway, it's ok. Horribly glitchy in a lot of places, bullshit parts like the grenade-gorillas being able to target you without line of sight, and their grenades seem to home in on you. And a few parts where the game wears down your health, then spawns some big wave of electric hyenas in front of you, and something instant-death right behind you, which is a terrible way to make a game. Yeah, have tough sections, but make it so the player can escape through skill, not blind luck.
> 
> ...


Wait wait wait.

So the quickest and easiest way to kill furries to shoot their dicks off?

REVELATION


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 25, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> So the quickest and easiest way to kill furries to shoot their dicks off?
> 
> REVELATION


Did you not read the FAF handbook of surviving beyond these walls, its only one page stating "Go for crotch shots" and other things


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (Oct 25, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> Wait wait wait.
> 
> So the quickest and easiest way to kill furries to shoot their dicks off?
> 
> REVELATION


 
Welcome to 20 years ago


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 25, 2010)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> Welcome to 20 years ago


 It's hard to make sarcasm sound like sarcasm through text.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 25, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Did you not read the FAF handbook of surviving beyond these walls, its only one page stating "Go for crotch shots" and other things


 
I thought it was kind-of impossible to go for anything besides them, what with most having their characters so overly endowed they have a heart somewhere in their testes.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2010)

This game does well with eradicating the furry menace.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> This game does well with eradicating the furry menace.


 actually shows A single human can easily kill off a large population of furries if they existed :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Don't even go there. I would never shoot Krystal... with bullets, that is.


That still leaves rockets, arrows, flames, caustic liquids, plasma, laser beams.....


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 26, 2010)

those anti-furs are haters..... I want to reverse game characters


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 26, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> those anti-furs are haters..... I want to reverse game characters


 there is, you also fighting humans cause the company cant do good AI :V


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 26, 2010)

lol


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 28, 2010)

What I say is the worst is Bubsy 3D PS1 in fact there is nothing good about that game. Controls, graphics, and camera are all horrible.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 31, 2010)

Worst game I know of is Plumbers Dont Wear Ties.


----------



## Neiun (Oct 31, 2010)

Bitches don't know about my E.T.


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 4, 2010)

This is actually one of those games that's very awesome but goes unheard. I don't see how you can call it bad. The gore mechanic is still unique and nobody else has done it.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks interesting to me. The only thing throwing me off is that shooting blows off muscle but not much bone, yet cutting completely obliterates the body. Still seems pretty cool though.


----------

